# Bushnell and GPS--New Kid on the Block!!



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Bushnell is getting heavy into electronics for the outdoorsman. This year a new GPS was unveiled that one-ups every other portable GPS on the market. 

The ONIX400 has a built in XM satellite receiver that not only allows you to boogie down to your favorite music in the field but, more importantly, provides up to the minute weather forecasts. 

Other features include waterproofing, an extra large 3-1/2-inch full-color LCD, and the ability to download satellite photos of your favorite hunting areas direct from Bushnells web site. Satellite images can be purchased for one dollar each or for a years membership of $79.00 you can download as many images as you wish. Four free downloads are included with the purchase of the unit. The ONIX400 will sell for about 500 dollars.











Sounds neat, but I like my GPS to be just and only that--a GPS. I do like the ability to download satellite images though.

Steve


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

That is pretty cool. Interesting idea to download satellite images. How cool would that be to be in the woods and look at a satellite image of where you are?


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Steve: I did see an add for that unit somewhere. It does sound pretty slick. I would suspect the ortho photos are much newer than our topo maps here in Canada which are 30 years old! I think Lowrance basically used the old topo data and added some town detail for there Map Create products but I'm not sure about that as I have no mapping program for my unit yet. Well since I just got a Lowrance I Finder I will be staying with that for the forseeable future. I see its pretty well impossible to stay witht he latest stuff unless one has very deep pockets!! Thanks for posting that. It does sound like an interesting unit. I know I am pretty happy with my Bushnell scope and binos. Interesting to read some reviews when they come out. ................Tom


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

about a month ago at the Consumer Electronics show in Las Vegas. Not on the market yet. I have a friend that works for Directed Electronics (Viper Remote Car Starters that was at the show and actually got to play with it (in demo mode). He sent me the info on it as he knew I was in to GPSr's. Price is supposed to be $500 with a monthly fee to get XM (personally, I could do without the XM radio feature, but love the weatrher feature which is somehow tied in to the XM). Supposed to be on the market by the end of February(we'll see)--so probably on store shelves in March (and this is for the ONIX 200). Maybe the 400 won't be here until this summer or fall as *it is not listed on Bushnell's site yet*.

Quite the entry for Bushnell!!! OH YA--it will have layering as well (overlaying maps)--I know of no other handheld that will do this.

Here's a side view:










Not many specs out on it yet, but here are a few links that review/discuss it (along with some GREAT photos).

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/ces-bushnell-onix-400-weather-tracker.html

And on Bushnells website. They list the ONIX200 models and not the 400 as shown here.

Looks like only 32mb of memory (ONIX200) and not much in the way of maps for it yet, but who cares with *free* satellite photo downloads.

I just may be the first kid on my block to own one!!

Steve


----------



## Bigfish59 (Nov 23, 2003)

I was set to buy an H2Oc this weekend, and now I have another option. That thing looks sweet!!


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

I checked out those links. Wow that thing looks sweeeeeeeet!!! Color Screen. That ortho image of North America looks something like one would see on google earth. Forgive my child like behaviour but WAAAAA !!!! Now I WANT one!!!!!!!!!!. WAAAAA!!!!  There now I feel better!! Sounds like your going for it when the time is right. Sure sounds like a winner and those screens are awesome. Can't wait to here your full report...................Tom


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

If anyone ever gets one of these let me know what ya think (please).

Layering of maps, ariel photo downloads (free), big screen and under $500. I'm seriously thinkin' 'bout it!!

best price??? http://wwww.electrogalaxy.com/index.html?object=bshonix400

check out this advertisement... http://www.bushnellgps.com/

Bushnell has the ONIX200 listed on its website, but not the 400 yet.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I've been reading the reviews on-line, and they are not as glowing as I had hoped.

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0046738228614a.shtml#customer-product-reviews

http://reviews.pricegrabber.com/weather-stations/m/50577246/

There are others out there....just google "Bushnell Onix 400"

Steve


----------

